# golden bee shrimp vs white crystal shrimp



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like a nice grade golden bee.

Snow white is the name for a fully white CBS, and Golden is the name for a fully white CRS. They get the "golden" name because sometimes they have a yellow or gold tint to them, whereas the snow whites are as white as snow because they have no possible gold pigment.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

that does look nice.
how much does a snow white cost now?


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Goldens can carry both the red and black gene. I've bred them before. Technically Goldens are just a low grade snow white bee.


----------



## wilsonlin45 (Apr 18, 2011)

well I dont think this golden has any black genes since I dont have any cbs haha.
would this be a high grade golden/ snow white in that case?


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

Yes I would think it's of a good grade, it looks prettier than my golden of low grade!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks like a nice snow white to me since there doesn't appear to be any yellowish tint. Snow whites aren't really graded, but some people refer to ones with transparent patches as 'skeletons'. Your shrimp looks substantially better than a skeleton.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Im tempted to get a few of these to introduce to my current CRS population which is mid grade CRS to make higher grade CRS. Or at the very least to get some better white in the low grade CRS.


----------



## wilsonlin45 (Apr 18, 2011)

is the only physical difference between goldens and snow whites the yellowish tint?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Egg color too


----------



## wilsonlin45 (Apr 18, 2011)

what color eggs do snow whites carry?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine had brownish black, much darker than the reddish brown my goldens carried


----------



## Romeyn (Jan 4, 2017)

CRS = crystal red shrimp or cherry red shrimp?


----------



## chappy6107 (Aug 2, 2016)

crs = crystal red shrimp
rcs = red cherry shrimp


----------



## GroBro (Sep 10, 2016)

This came from a Blue Bolt X Tangerine Tiger cross...

Blue Bolt was the female. 

Golden Bee can come from other sources


----------

